# GA16 Transmission problems



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

-Hey yall i drive a 93 nissan sentra ga16. and if i floor it. It shifts through 1st good , 2nd, good 3rd, good but it will not shift out 3rd gear...if i let off the accelerator and slow down a bit. It shifts to 4th gear and then rides out lol What is wrong with it. If i drive normal it shifts fine. its only when i give it a lot of gas. 

-Thanks:thumbdwn:


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds normal, mine does the same.

3rd gear is actually longer than people think.
One time I was driving uphills and into strong wind and the car wouldn't stay in 4th gear, it kept shifting down to 3rd gear.
I did 130 km/h (over 80 mph) in 3rd gear for over an hour.
It sounded like a friggin lawn mower,
I got crappy gas mileage and I cracked a spark plug,
But nothing bad happened and the car didn't complain.

When I give a lot of gas, I ride 1st gear until just past 40 km/h (25mph),
2nd gear until about 80 km/h (50 mph)
And 3rd gear until about 120 km/h (75 mph).

Since this engine has over 235,000 km (147,000 miles),
I try not to push the engine harder than I need to,
So I back off the throttle to let the tranny shift at those stated speeds.


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

SE_RBOY said:


> -Hey yall i drive a 93 nissan sentra ga16. and if i floor it. It shifts through 1st good , 2nd, good 3rd, good but it will not shift out 3rd gear...if i let off the accelerator and slow down a bit. It shifts to 4th gear and then rides out lol What is wrong with it. If i drive normal it shifts fine. its only when i give it a lot of gas.
> 
> -Thanks:thumbdwn:


Might just be age. After a bit the kick down cable wears and don't move as freely. Adjustment of the cable determines the shift pattern. Too slack and it will shift no matter how hard you floor it. Too tight and it will only shift when you ease off the gas. You can try minor adjustments (no more than one or two clicks) to see if this helps. Too slack and it won't shift down to climb hills. Too tight and you'll stress the engine with permanent low gears.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys i appreciate the help.... i just recently changed all 3 of my belts would it have anything to do with that?? i wouldnt think so... and @ "tlhingan" mine is an auto 4 speed


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

I for got to add that when in 3rd gear its rev at its maxx wont go faster than like 65, then when i let off it shifts and then goes 65- and up etc.


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

the belts shouldnt have anything to do with it but the last post sounding like you need to get the tranny looked at. It may need servicing or at worst a rebuild.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, definitely have the tranny looked at.
Mine is a 4-speed auto as well,
And like I said I routinely ride 3rd gear to 75 mph.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

ok...i think i need to drain it. A long time ago before i even had me permit. my dad accidentally poured brake fluid in the transmission. It was over 4 years ago would this be the problem. Its the only thing i could think of. It wasnt a lot. just a little drip.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A little drip, probably not. Was the transmission fluid replaced at anytime with Dexron III? Nissan specifies Nissan Type "D" in that particular transmission. Type "D" is the original Dexron formula. When Dexron III came out, it was compatable, but had a thicker viscosity and had a tendancy to make the valves inside the valve body stick. Try draining and refilling with either Type "D" or Valvoline Maxlife ATF, which is compatable in those Asian trannies that specified Dexron or Dexron II. If you have access to a flushing machine, that would be even better. The other thing was already mentioned: try adjusting the kickdown cable. Make only small adjustments to the cable, as even a slight adjustment will have an afect on the shifting quality.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

ok i thanks i appreciate it. I will try the draining first and refill, and see what it does.


----------

